# SMF Gathering Cooking Roster



## pigcicles

Hello everyone. I have put together the following roster to set up an idea of what will be cooked during the SMF Gathering. If you are attending and would like to cook during one of the open slots or would like to add to one of the filled slots please let me know so I can add you to the list.

You don't have to cook something exotic or fancy. We would just like to fill the spots. 

Thanks...



*SMF Cooking Roster*


*Friday June 15*

Lunch – Open 

Dinner – Bud & Theresa (possible best rub contest with prize for those interested) Shortone
Main – Ribs
Sides – Red Beans & Rice (Bud & Theresa) and creamy cole slaw (Peculiarmike)
Dessert – Cobbler by Shortone

*Saturday June 16*

Breakfast – Mike & Jane (Peculiarmike) 
Main – Fatty Burritos
Sides – Cheddar cheese grits (Bud & Theresa)

Lunch – PigCicles
Main – Ham (smoked & sliced for sammies) 
Sides – Open 

Dinner – Tim (SmokyOky) Main – Brisket
Sides – Baked Beans (Tom)
Dessert – Cobbler by Shortone 

*Sunday June 17*

Breakfast – Open 
Main –Open
Sides – Open 

Lunch – Open 
Main – To Be Announced
Sides – Open 

Farewell Dinner – Chad (Ultramag)
Main – To Be Announced 
Sides – Open 
Dessert – Open


----------



## peculiarmike

PigCicles, how many, total,  are there to cook for? Kinda get an idea of quantities for vittles.


----------



## pigcicles

I haven't talked with ultramag recently for an "exact" estimate, but I am estimating 30 - 40 people, I may be off here. I'll try to get a closer number as soon as possible. 

Keep in mind if someone would like to cook on a night already taken that would be fine, we can adjust - there's plenty of time for that.


----------



## ultramag

35 to 40 is right on Mike. I will be sending another PM before long to get a total headcount to help plan meals. I've just been putting it off a bit. As we get closer, it will be more accurate. What everyone is doing, if they're coming, and who's coming with is changing less everyday now.


----------



## peculiarmike

OK - Jane and I are signing up for Sunday breakfast, 30-40 people right now. Let us know if the number increases. Fatty breakfast burritos.


----------



## tonto1117

Sounds fantastic Mike!!!! If there is anything me and Bud can do to help(use of the rv kitchen,microwave/convection oven and utensils...knives cutting boards whatever you need) you got it!!!


----------



## peculiarmike

Tonto, thanks!, we might take you up on that. We have a 26 ft. KZ toyhauler with microwave, oven, etc. but we might not have enough capacity.
I think you will be fine with the RV rental place in Lee's Summit.


----------



## pigcicles

The sides and desserts area aren't filling up. I'm really surprised no one has offered to whip up some of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans or some of the killer dessert recipes that have been posted.

I'd really like to see some activity here to help make this and future gatherings a sucess!


----------



## gunslinger

Let me think about it for a minute. I'll decide what I will contribute for sides and desert this evening.


----------



## peculiarmike

Friday dinner, sides -
I will do creamy cole slaw.


----------



## bud's bbq

PigCycles, we are doing ribs on Friday night, put us down for red beans and rice as well.  Plus, I'll do my cheddar cheese Grits side for one of the breakfasts, whatever morning you think is best.


----------



## cajunsmoker

and of course you know that y'all are killing me


----------



## tonto1117

It's not to late Cajun, just take that darn class another time.


----------



## cheech

The events planning team was chatting the other night about how there is no one out there that is willing to make Dutch's famous baked beans.

Hey are you out there?


----------



## gunslinger

I'll make them at home. If I like them better than mine, I'll make them for the gathering. If not, you'll just have to settle for mine. They're pretty good.


----------



## cheech

Thanks for stepping up to the plate like you have. We are looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## tonto1117

BUMP........


----------



## cheech

Bump

We still need a few more volunteers


----------



## cheech

Uh bump?

Is anyone willing to take one at least one of the desserts?


----------



## gunslinger

Hope I'm not over stepping my bounds here. If so, just delete my post. June is right around the corner. 
Looking at the cooking roster, it appears that the only ones attending are, Me, Bud & Theresa, SmokyOky, and Mike & Jane.
I wonder if some of the other attendees think that the cooking volunteers are all pros or something. Folks don't be afraid to pitch in here. It seems to me that attendance is free. In any other case it would cost just to attend something like this and someone else would do the cooking. I think the whole idea is that we get together and have a good time and everyone helps out. No one has a problem offering advice or help on this forum, so I think it would not be a problem at this function.
I'm quite positive none of us are pros. If you like my food, great, if not, spit it out and go to McDonalds. 
This will not be successful if only a few cook and everyone else just wants to eat on the cooks budget.


----------



## camocook

where is this gathering taking place?


----------



## camocook

Never mind ,Ifound it thank you.


----------



## tonto1117

Yepper.


----------



## short one

I need a little info from Ultramag or Pigcicles. Mrs. and I have been talking and are wondering if there are firerings or some place to use our camp ovens. She says we can make some cobblers for dessert Friday and/or Saturday evening. I can bring the necessary equipment, but if it is available there, it would save some space. I am still planning on doing some ribs on Friday.


----------



## gunslinger

I guess we're talking about dutch ovens?
If anyone needs a regular oven, we have one in or RV that anyone is welcome to use. Also if my new firebox oven will hold a reasonable temp, it is up for grabs as well. I will know more about that next weekend.


----------



## short one

Yes, Tom, dutch oven/camp oven. One in the same, just different terms. I call an oven with a ring around the lid to keep the source of heat you are using from sliding off a camp oven. Some have legs also. The ovens that don't have a lip/ring on the lid, I call a dutch oven. Just my way I guess.


----------



## peculiarmike

I LIKE cobbler. We also have an oven in the trailer available for use.

This place being a campground, I'm sure there will be places for campfires. If not, there will be at least one there when we leave. No one camps without a fire! I'll get down by there and stop in, check it out. Be a nice ride on the scoot, only about 35-40 minutes south.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




That is, IF it ever quits raining!


----------



## tonto1117

Sounds great Steve!!!!!!


----------



## gunslinger

Still no takers here huh?
Folks, if you'd rather grill or even cook on a stove or oven, I'm sure no one would complain. If it's an equipment problem, My smoker is up for grabs as I'm sure anyone else's is, when not in use by me or SmokyOky. There should be grills (I'll eat hamburgers) and anyone is welcome to use the stove and oven in my RV. It isn't much for an RV, but the amenities work great. Maybe it's expense........Throw it out there. I'm sure we could help out or maybe a couple of groups could pool their resources and cook 1 meal. 
BTW, I plan to enter the rib rub contest. Almost got my rub perfected.
Notice the title of this event. FIRST ANNUAL.................A second annual will probably depend on the success of this one. 
Come on folks, step up to the plate. Let's all go out of our way to make this event the best possible, and show our respect for all the work the events committee has put into this. 
Just for the record, Cheech, Bud, and Theresa are traveling in excess of 1000 miles to go to this. And guess what? Their cooking. Let's do our share.


----------



## short one

Gunslinger, I'm planning on doing some ribs, make some cobblers, and stop at Sam's and bring some disposable dinner ware and paper products, etc. Mrs. wants to know what kind of cobbler fixens to get(cherry,apple,peach,apricot,blueberry,etc.) or just make what we like and hope for the best. PMed PigCicles and am thinking of maybe doing 2or3 kinds on Fri. and 2 or 3 different ones on Sat. if noone steps in for desserts for either night.


----------



## gunslinger

Man that sounds good. I have a friend that competes in them dutch oven competitions. He made me a pineapple upside-down cake a couple of years ago. Don't know what it is about this type of cooking, but it was the best I've ever had.


----------



## pigcicles

I have updated the roster for Shortone's cobbler and myself to do some ham for lunch sammies (and left overs to go with the dinner that night)... there are still openings available for lunches and Sunday.

Think about it and just do it... we all get hungry ya know.


----------



## ultramag

My apologies for the massive delay for answering this. I will get by and check out exactly what is available as far as DO cooking is concerned at the site. It shouldn't be a problem I don't think. With all the RV offers of stoves and we could also cook them at my house if need be, we can get it done somehow.

I have been very busy with work and barely able to get on here once a week or so. I'll have this issue researched by next Mon. (5-14)at the latest. Also, be watching for a follow up PM on attendance numbers so I can get them to those cooking for the gathering.

Thank you for your patience and my apologies again for the delays and my absence. Chalk another one up for corporate America.


----------



## ultramag

We will have a very big fire ring available to use at the site. I have some pics I'll get up later tonite of the location and the ring. Each individual site won't have a ring though.


----------



## ultramag

PM's sent for final head count. I will get the numbers to you as soon as the responses are received by me. Since I'm doing the count if I count me twice would that mean I get two plates?


----------



## short one

Hey Mag, don't know about you, but I have never been to a get together where a smoker or smokers were involved where there wasn't enough to feed several who wanted 2 plates. Thanks for the help, guess I had one of those senior moments, but the sleep helped. Placed the order today.


----------



## smokyokie

I don't see anything about any butts being smoked.  If the Gunslinger's smoker is large enough to accomodate, I'll bring a couple or three up and throw them on w/ the brisket.  It's really no more work.  Gunny, do you think it'll handle 2 or 3 packer trims and 3 or 4 butts?

Seriously though folks, today is the 25th of May.  Can we get a real head count?  Is it really only going to be the Okies, Cheech, Gunny, Joe, the Tontos and Chad?  Oh hey, what about Tulsa Jeff and Abbigail?  Surely they'll be there.

Tim


----------



## mikey2gunz

I plan on attending. Riding a bike and will crawl into a corner somewhere to sleep. Will gladly contribute to whomever allows me to sleep in their dirt!

Mike


----------



## ultramag

Seriously, all that I or anyone else on the committee can do is request the information from the attendees. As soon as I have it, it will be posted.


----------



## gunslinger

If anyone is interested in time on my smoker, it has roughly 18 square feet of rack area. For a simple comparison, it will fit about 10 or 11 packer briskets.


----------



## tonto1117

Our smoker will also be available if anyone has the need.


----------



## peculiarmike

"Is it really only going to be the Okies, Cheech, Gunny, Joe, the Tontos and Chad? Oh hey, what about Tulsa Jeff and Abbigail? Surely they'll be there."

Jane and I WILL be there, and cooking as noted. Can't wait.


----------



## tonto1117

I believe this is the current list. I Figure everyone is bringing spouse + kids, so guesstimating around 30-40 folks + kids. 

*TulsaJeff*
*Cheech*
*Gunslinger*
*MoHntr*
*PigCicles*
*Pyre*
*fuzzynavel*
*SmkyOky*
*larry maddock*
*Bud's BBQ*
*tonto1117*
*Peculiarmike*
*Shortone*
*mikey2gunz*
*ultramag*


----------



## ultramag

Plan on feeding 35 head. I still don't have responses from a couple or three people, but it's time to move on. I have an idea on these from their initial responses and received no additional correspondance like I did from *most *who's plans changed.

The list Theresa posted is pretty much correct. There are a couple maybes on there who I will let post their issues if they wish. Not my place to post peoples personal stuff. 

Anyone wanting info on local stores or anything like that PM me and I'll get you what you need. We should have a fridge or two and an ice machine available, but keep in mind that *you *are not the only one who may want to put something in it. I will also have some personal space and I am sure the RV'ers may as well. In short, we'll work it out somehow, now let's party!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gunslinger

My party will have 11. 4 adults and 7 kids ranging from age 5 thru 12. And the kids are.........................Oh wait, that is the kids ages.


----------



## smoked

I'd like to say that my party will be as yet undetermined...however it will be way located west......way way way way west......meaning, we wish we could be there but can't, instead we will "throw down" best we can and get the "thin blue smoke" going on out here on the pacific northwest coast best we can.......heck might even conjur up some of my musician folk to join in!!!!!


----------



## pigcicles

Smoked - We appreciate your "smoked spirit" Be sure to take plenty of pics and include them with the pics that will go up showing our 1st gathering. Anyone else who wants to do the same will be welcome to post their "private" gathering pics too... it's all good.

Keep Smokin


----------



## pigcicles

We are down to 7 days left and we still have openings for Sundays meals. If you are holding out to the end .... you're there. Let's go into this with a full roster so we don't have to wing the last days meals. 

Looking forward to seeing you all there, and thanks to all who are volunteering their time and good food.

Joe


----------



## gunslinger

look like it's mcdonalds for sunday


----------



## pigcicles

Mmmm.. hot sodas and cold fries... Hope we have left overs from Saturday.


----------



## gunslinger

Help me out folks. Do you think 64 cups (2 gallons) of gravy and 80 big biscuits is enough for the entire group?What are we doing about dinnerware? Fending for ourselves (my vote), or do we need someone to provide them?


----------



## peculiarmike

We are figuring on 40-45 people to feed, though Mag says about 35. Figured that would give us enough cushion so no one goes hungry. Biscuits wise, some will eat one, others 4 or 5, hard to say.
We are "fending"  - and bringing extras. Styrofoam plates & plastic dinnerware, napkins, paper towels.
See you there.


----------



## peculiarmike

Several will leave by Sunday afternoon, though it looks like some may stay a bit longer. Might be the day to gather any leftovers or cook your own meal.


----------



## pigcicles

Chad has told me that he will fill in on the Sunday meal... plus the left overs will fill in. 

I know it hasn't been addressed publicly, but it has been talked about. For plates and utensils.. please bring enough for your group plus some extras. Some serving utensils will be needed along with cups, bowls, etc.

I will bring also bring some various wood chunks (cherry, pecan, hickory). Also the canopy for shade. 

Bring what you think you'll need plus a little extra and we'll have plenty.


----------



## short one

Folks, the Mrs. and I went to Sam's Thursday evening and picked up some extra plates, bowls, glasses, forks, spoons, knives, napkins, and also plan on bringing a canopy for shade. Hope we have some good weather for the get to gather. Also bringing extra wild cherry wood as space will allow.


----------



## peculiarmike

We hit Sam's yesterday, picked up plates, cups, plastic forks, knives, spoons, napkins, paper towels, and a LOT more ($250 out the door).

Throwing out some thoughts -

I would suggest we concentrate on two meals - breakfast and the evening meal. And have a set time for each to happen. Let everyone be on their own for lunch. There are people wanting to go to Sedalia for the BBQ comp. there, they will be gone during the midday, some will want to tour the area around Truman Lake, maybe visit Clinton or Warsaw. Not everyone will be on property for the midday meal, those who are won't starve. I'm smoking bologna (baloney where I'm from) and cheese for "appetizers" or snacking.

Just thoughts.


----------



## smokyokie

I don't want to seem like a leach or anything, but will anyone be bringing a c'coal grill large enough to sear a whole packer trim brisket on, and if so, would you mind if I used it Saturday a.m.?

Tim

Also, we will bring some extra Chinet and plasticware.


----------



## pigcicles

Mike: An agenda was discussed and we agreed that we don't want to plan every minute of everyone's day because this is a vacation for some. So we have a basic agenda with the trip to Sedalia planned for those who want to go and a roughed in dinner time of approx 6 to 7 P.M. That is why I have the cooking roster set up for light foods during the mid day meals. I agree that I doubt anyone will starve. 

I appreciate your thoughts and inputs - if you have something else let us know.

Tim: I discussed grills with Chad way early in the planning. I was going to bring mine up, but he said that his will be available to use. I can't speak for the size of the grill but it will be there to use. He should be able to reply to this message later in the week as he is working the first part of the week.

If you don't hear from him, let me know. Thanks Tim.

If everyone brings a little bit of extra "stuff" then we won't run short of anything. If anyone has any concerns please bring them up early so they can be addressed.

Joe


----------



## ultramag

I reckon a 22 Â½ inch Weber Performer will do the trick? If so, it is yours to use.


----------



## ultramag

Sounds like plenty to me Gunny.

I have figured in some cushion already and we have the fact that not all guests will be there every meal everyday. What you bring is obviously up to you, but I just don't want you going way overboard and blaming yours truly.


----------



## peculiarmike

No blaming here, just want to be sure everyone eats, having leftovers is not an issue.
Guess somewhere along the way I missed the agenda, my apology guys.


----------



## tonto1117

Hi Tim, there is a huge chargriller on the front of the Lang that is also at your disposal 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Folks, I'm sure there will plenty of food..between us and Shortone we will be doing 20 racks of ribs on friday, red beans and rice, sweet corn pudding, creamy coleslaw and cobbler for dessert....just bring a bib!!!


----------



## smokyokie

Do you think 25# of brisket and 17# of butt will be enough Saturday evening?

Tim


----------



## tonto1117

LOL.......I would think so unless we have BigFoot stopping in and nobody told me. Wow Tim, that's a bunch of meat
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Look foward to seeing ya'll there!!!!


----------



## pigcicles

Tim if you think we need another brisket, just say the word. I'll bring another one. I'm sure there will be plenty of ham from the lunch also. Whatever you think buster.

Joe


----------



## smokyokie

I think that'll probably be enough.  By my count, that should yeild about 15# of end product which = about 1/3# of meat per person. By the time we get some sides, buns for the pig butt, etc., it oughta make a minor feast.  I'm assuming that we can always run into town and buy some more if more people than expected show up huh?

Tim


----------



## ultramag

That is correct sir.


----------



## ultramag

All cooks, there has been a change in plans and one of our attendees and cooks can't be there. This cuts the number of people to feed by a third. There were going to be 11 people in the party. 

I just wanted to give you guys as much time as possible to adjust the amount of stuff you're buying and bringing for meals.


----------



## pigcicles

Please note that with the new opening Mike has requested to be moved to the Saturday morning slot which leaves Sunday breakfast open. If this slot stays open we can discuss it at the gathering how we might like to fill it in.


----------



## smokyokie

So does that mean it's now 25-35, or 15-25?

Either way there ought to be alot of leftover brisket and pulled pig!

Tim


----------



## peculiarmike

It's looking like I may have to send little Janie home Sunday evening so she can go to work Monday morning and I will stay on , just to help alleviate the food surplus of course.


----------



## tonto1117

Lol Mike....a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do...


----------



## ultramag

Tim, I would figure about 20 or so for Sat. night dinner. Some are coming and going at different times but that is the one most everyone will be there for. Sorry for the change, not really anything anyone could do.


----------



## ultramag

We pretty much have the place until Tuesday Mike, no need to run off. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 We'll go through the same amount of food, just less of us eating longer.


----------

